# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Öz Türkçe ile Birleşik Sözcükler Üzerine

## veli

kıla.jpg
Notlar :
1) Hasan Eren Eski dilci kavramını öz Türkçe akımı ve Atatürkün Türk Dil Kurumu yanlıları için; yeni dilcileriyse şimdiki Türk Dil Kurumu yanlıları anlamında kullanmaktadır.
2) Doğan Aksan, devrimi sonucunda 25.000 kadar yeni sözcüğün benimsenmiş olduğunu, kuruluş biçimi tartışılan sözcük sayısının 50'yi aşmadığını, bu oranın ise % 0,5 olduğunu belirtmektedir.
Türk Diliyle ilgili birçok şey yazılıyor. Yazılanların çoğu eski dilciler ile yeni dilciler arasındaki bir tartışı niteliğinde. Örnek olarak Hasan Eren, Mertol Tulum ve İsmail Parlatırın Türk Dili Dergisinde çıkan çeşitli yazılarını verebiliriz. Bir dilin gelişmesi, çok iyi araştırılmasına bağlıdır. Türk Diliyle ilgili araştırı, tartışı ve eleştiriler bu nedenle son derece önemlidir. Türk Dilini araştırmak, geliştirmek ve varsıllaştırmak bilimcilerin görevidir. Bu görevin simgesiyse 1932'de kurulan Türk Dil Kurumudur.
Bu kurum, kuruluşundan 1980e kadarki dönemde belli bìr çizgi izlemiştir. Bu çizgi dilimizi yabancı kökenli sözcüklerden arındırmak, dilin kaynağına, halka inerek Türkçenin gerçek sözcük dağarcığını ortaya çıkararak Türkçe sözcük köklerinden sözcükler türeterek Türkçeye yeni bir kimlik kazandırmaktır. Bu çizgiden ara sıra sapıldığı, yabancı sözcüklerin Türkçeden atılmasında pek nesnel davranılmadığı, örneğin Arapça ve Farsça sözcüklerin yerine öz Türkçe sözcükler bulunması için gösterilen çabanın Batı dillerinden gelen sözcüklere karşı gösterilmediği kanısına kimilerince varılmış, dili yabancı ögelerden arındırma çalışmalarının arkasında daha başka amaçların yattığı izlenimi uyanmıştır. (Bkz· Öner 1987: 132-133).
Durum böyle olunca, gerçek amacın dili geliştirmek değil o dili konuşanların dinsel kültürlerine etkiyerek onları bu kültürden uzaklaştırmak olduğu sanılıyor. Bu tür görüşleri ileri sürenler eskiden beri vardı. Örneğin Ebüzziya Tevfik Mecmua-i Ebuzziyanın 1898'de çıkan 82. sayısında Türkçe sözcük kullananların dilini kesmekten söz etmiş, Bugün her kelime-i Arabiyye yerine bir kelime-i Türkiye ikame etmek isteyenler, düşünmüyorlar mı ki böyle bír teşebbüs bizim için din, mezhep, iman, namus hamiyyet, gayret, iffet, ismet gibi sıfatın cümlesinden tecerrüd etmedikçe mümkün değildir. (Akarsu 1983: 57) diyecek ölçüde ileri gitmiştir. Bu ağır suçlamaların haksızlığını, tutarsızlığını, anlamsızlığını ve dil gerçeklerinden kaçış olduğunu yadsıyabilecek kimse var mıdır acaba?
Getirilen başka bir suçlamaysa türetilen yeni sözcükleri halkın anlamadığı, böylece halkla toplumun aydın kesimi arasında bir kopukluğun ortaya çıkacağıdır. Türetilen sözcüklerin ilk okuyuşta/duyuşta anlamak yalnız okumamış ya da az okumuş kesim için değil aydın kesim için de zor olabilir. Zaten bir sözcük çıkar çıkmaz benimsenmeyebilir. Benimsenmesi dilin yapısına uygun olmasına ve kullanılmasına bağlıdır. Dilin yapısına uygun olmayan sözcük kullanılmaz; kullanılmayan sözcükse tutmaz, kendiliğinden ölür. Pek çok sözcük her ne kadar önerilmiş ve bazılarınca kullanılmışsa da tutmamıştır, bunları anlayabilecek kişilerin sayısı da azdır. Buna karşılık eski dilcilerce Atatürkçü anlayışla türetilip tam anlamıyla tutan, herkesçe anlaşılabilen ve uydurukça karalaması getirilemeyecek sözcükler onbinlercedir. (Bakınız, Ali Püsküllüoğlu, Öz Türkçe Sözlük)
Kaldı ki, toplumun değişik kesimleri arasında görülebilen kopukluğun nedeni, B. Akarsu'nun da belirttiği gibi, sözcüklerde değil değişik kuşakların kavram dünyasındaki farklılıklarda aranmalıdır. Yükseköğrenim gören bir kişinin kavram dünyasının, öğrenim görmeyen bir kişinin kavram dünyasından daha varsıl olması çok doğaldır. Dolayısıyla öğrenim gör(e)meyenler kültürel, bilimsel ve dilsel gelişmelere ayak uyduramayabilirler. Öyleyse dilimizi varsıllaştırmak (zenginleştirmek) için sözcükler türetilmelidir, sözcük türetmek sakıncalı değil çok yararlıdır. Zararlı olan denendikten ve yıllar geçtikten sonra tutunmadığı kesin olarak görülen sözcükleri inadına kullanarak zorla benimsetmeye çalışmak ya da dilbilimsel kurallara uygun sözcükleri uydurukça iftirası vurarak yabana atmaktır. Sözcük türetme çalışmalarını karalamak için lokanta yerine otlangaç, otobüs yerine oturgaçlı götürgeç gibi gülünç ve gerçek uydurma sözcükler ortaya atmaktır. Dilimizi yabancı dillerin istilasından kurtarıp Türkçeyi Türkçeleştirmek için Atatürk'ün olağanüstü bir çaba harcadığını, yazdığı geometri betiğinde (kitabında) eşit, artı, eksi, çarpı, bölü, üçgen, dörtgen, uzay, boyut, varsayım gibi terimleri türetip kullandığını burada anmadan geçemeyeceğim. Bugün varsayım yerine faraziye, boyut yerine buut, uzay yerine feza sözcüklerinde diretmenin amacı nedir?
Eski dilciler ile yeni dilciler arasındaki tartışı konularının en önemlilerinden biri de yazımla ilgilidir. Ben burada yazımın her yönüyle ilgilenmek yerine, yalnız birleşik sözcükler konusunu ele alacağım. İlk önce birleşik sözcükten (Almanca : Zusammensetzung, Kompositum) ne anladığımı belirtmek istiyorum : Aralarında anlam birliği olan, yalnız bir kavramı karşılayan, iki ya da daha çok sözcüğün bitişik yazılmasından oluşan ve sözlük maddesi değeri olan sözcüğe birleşik sözcük denir. Buna göre birleşik sözcük ile bitişik sözcük ayrımına gerek yoktur. Çünkü birleşik sözcük, sözcüklerin bitişik yazılmasıyla oluşur. Aralarında anlam ilişkisi olan ve ayrı yazılan sözcüklere söz öbeği (Syntagma) denebilir. Birleşik sözcük konusunda daha değişik ölçütlerden yararlanılabilir. Bunlara aşağıda değineceğim. Ancak birleşik sözcüğün tanımında ve belirlenmesinde, herkesçe anlaşılamaz gerekçesiyle anlambilimden yararlanılmasının sakıncalı olduğu yönündeki Mertol Tulumun görüşünü paylaşmıyoruz.
Çeşitli dergilerde çıkan yazılarda, eski dilcilerin çıkardığı yazım kılavuzlarıyla Türkçe Sözlükteki değişik tutarsızlıklara değinilmiştir. Bu eleştiriler haklı olabilir. Ancak Yazım Kılavuzu'nun değişik baskılarında aynı sözcüğün değişik yazım biçimleriyle ortaya çıkması, sözlük yapımcılarının bu konuda bir arayış içinde olduklarını gösterir, buysa tutarsızlıktır. Çünkü yazım dizgesi (sistemi) daha tümüyle oturmuş değildir. Bir dizgenin tümüyle benimsenmesi yıllarca sürebilir. Oysa yeni dilcilerin 1988'de çıkardığı iki ciltlik Türkçe Sözlük de kendi deyimleriyle tutarsızlıklarla doludur. Şimdi bunlara bazı örnekler vermek istiyorum:
a) Belirteni baş olan sözcüklerin çoğu bitişik yazılırken (Başbakan, başasistan, başdanışman, başörtü), bazıları ayrı yazılmıştır : (Baş ucu, baş altı, baş örtüsü, baş kaldırma).
b) Üstçavuşa karşın üst geçit, üst yapı, alt yapı yazılmış.
c) Barışsever, basınçölçerin yanında uyur gezeri görüyoruz.
ç) Dört ayak ile kırkayak da birbirleriyle çelişiyor.
d) Anayasa ile ana sav, ana okulu, ana dil bir başka çelişki.
e) Doğru yazıldığını kabul ettiğimiz ayakbastı, ayakteri yazılmasını gerektirirdi. Oysa ayak teri yazılmış.
f) Neden başmakale ya da başyazıya karşın ön söz yazılsın?
g) Milletlerarası ile millet vekili birbirine ters düşmüyor mu?
h) Peki Bitpazarı ile bit otuna ne demeli?
ı) Baldırıkara, karagöz, karakuş yazılırsa, kara baldır, kara dul, kara baş gibi yazımlar yanlış sayılmalı.
i) Akbaş ile ak su, ak balık aynı sözlükte yer alıyorsa bir yanlışlık var demektir.
j) borazancıbaşı ile ay başı bir başka çelişki örneği.
Bu örnekleri daha da çoğaltmak olanaklı. Burada bitişik yazım konusunda belli bir yol izlenmeye çalışılmış gibi. Örneğin belirtileni -en ya da -er ekiyle yapılan sözcükler, belirtenle bitişik yazılmıştır. -er ekiyle yapılan ve bizce bitişik yazılması gereken uyur gezerin neden ayrı yazıldığıysa belli değil. Belirtenle belirtilenin eylem kökünden gelmesiyse neden, bu bir gerekçe olamaz bizce.
Yeni dilcilerin çıkardığı İmlâ Kılavuzunun Gözden geçirilmiş yeni baskısında (1988) benzetme yoluyla nesnelere ad olan sözcüklerin bitişik yazılması gerektiği belirtilmiş ve örnek olarak aslanağzı (bir çiçek), danaburnu (bir kurt), devetabanı (bir bitki), hanımeli (bir çiçek), keçiboynuzu (bir ağaç), kadıntuzluğu (bir bitki), kadıngöbeği (bir tatlı), katırtırnağı (bir bitki), tekesakalı (bir bitki) verilmiştir. Oysa yine kendilerinin hazırladığı Türkçe Sözlükte (1988) deve tabanı, keçi boynuzu, teke sakalı gibi yazımlar benimsenmiş· Ayrıca hanımeli, kadıngöbeği, katırtırnağı benzetme yoluyla bir nesneye ad olmuşlarsa ayrı yazılmasını yeğledikleri hanım parmağı (bir çeşit tatlı), hanım göbeği (hamur tatlısı), keçi memesi (bir üzüm türü) aynı özelliği taşımıyor mu? İkisi de bir tatlı türünü gösteren kadıngöbeği ile hanım göbeğinin değişik yazımlan içine düşülen çelişkinin doruk noktasını oluşturmaktadır.
Bu tutarsızlıklara sayısız örnekler verilebilir. Aynı İmlâ Kılavuzunda (s. 19) Birleştirmelerde kullanılan kelimeler yeni bir kavramı karşılarlar ancak birleştirmede yer alan her kelime kendi eski anlamını saklamış olabilir. Bu tür birleşik kelimeler ayrı yazılır. deniliyor. Şimdi soralım : tereyağı, sigaraböreği, taşyağı, kuş üzümü (bir üzüm türü), kuş otu (bir bitki), kuş sütü (bulunmaz şey), kuş dili (sözcüklerin biçimini değiştirerek uydurulan bir tür konuşma; ayrıca bir ağaç türünü de gösterir) vb yüzlerce örnekte her iki kelime kendi eski anlamını saklamış da mı ayrı yazılmış acaba? Bizce bitişik yazılması gereken tere yağının tereyle, kuş üzümü, kuş otu ve kuş dilinin kuşla, taş yağının taşla, sigara böreğinin sigarayla, kuş sütünün kuş ya da sütle hiçbir ilgisi yok· Bu sözcükler benzetme sonucu gerçek anlamından başka bir anlamda kullanılmıştır. Benzetme söz konusu olunca sözcüklerin bitìşik yazılması gerekmiyor muydu?
Şimdi bu noktayı tersinden ele alalım. Her iki kelime kendi eski anlamını saklamış"sa ayrı yazılmalıydı hani? Peki, doğru yazıldığını kabul ettiğimiz basınçölçer (barometre), ısıölçer (kalorimetre), ısıdenetir (termostat), ısıveren (ekzotermik), başasistan ve daha nice sözcük ayrı yazılmamalı mıydı bu kurala göre? Öçer, denetir, veren sözcüklerinin sözlükte birer madde olarak yer almaması neden olarak gösterilecekse o zaman uyur gezer, tüme varım, tümden gelimin de bitişik yazılması gerektiğini, çünkü sözlükte gezer, gelim, varım diye maddeler bulunmadığını anımsatalım.
Yine İmlâ Kılavuzunda (s. 19) ev, ocak ve yurt gibi sözcüklerle kurulan adların ayrı yazılması gerektiği vurgulanmış ve bakım evi, aş evi, yayın evi, ordu evi, aş ocağı, sağlık yurdu gibi örnekler verilmiş. Bizce bunların ayrı yazılmasını gerektiren bir kural yok. Tersine, tek bir nesneye ad oldukları için bitişik yazılmaları gerekir : Orduevi, yayınevi, doğumevi, aşevi, sağlıkyurdu gibi. Yurt ve ocak ile yapılan sözcükler birleşince çok uzunmuş gibi göründükleri için başlangıçta yadırganabilir. Ancak zamanla hem gözümüz hem de bilincimiz buna alışacak, bu gelişmeyi benimseyecektir. Çünkü dilde birleşme süreci, düşüncenin, bilincin gelişme düzeyíne bağlı, zorunluktan doğan bir gelişmedir.
Özetleyecek olursak eski dilcilere bir tepki olarak yeni dilcilerce hazırlanan İmlâ Kılavuzu ile Türkçe Sözlükte, açık seçik ve tutarlı kurallara bağlı kalmaksızın sözcüklerin elverdiğince bitişik yazılmamasına özen gösterilmiş, böylece birçok çelişkiye düşülmüştür. Her ne kadar Hasan Eren bitişik yazım kurallarından söz ediyorsa da Mertol Tulum konuyla ilgili yazısında Birleşik kelimelerin bitişik ya da ayrı yazılması, sınırlayıcı ve kesin olmayan itibari değerlendirmelere dayanmaktadır. Böyle de olsa, bu değerlendirmeler belli ve anlaşılır ölçülere bağlanamamış olduğundan kararsızlık sürüp gitmiştir. Demektedir. Ancak kesin kurallar yok diye her şeyi olduğu gibi benimsemek zorunda değiliz. Art düşünce olmadıkça eski dilcilerinde yeni dilcilerin de çalışmalarını kınamamalıyız. Çünkü bu tür çalışmalar bizi yeni arayışlara yöneltecek, dilimizin daha tümüyle ortaya çıkmamış varsıllıklarıyla buluşturacaktır.
Bizce Türkçenin yapısı, örneğin Almanca gibi üç ya da daha çok sözcükten oluşan birleşik sözcükler yapmak için uygun olmasa bile iki sözcükten oluşan birleşik sözcükler oluşturmaya oldukça elverişlidir. Türkçenin sözcük dağarcığını bu yolla varsıllaştırmak olanaklıdır. On dokuzuncu yüzyıldan beri nasıl yabancı kökenli sözcüklerin yerine Türkçelerinin konmasına tepki gösterildiyse ve daha gösteriliyorsa birleşik sözcükler de başlangıçta yadırganacak ancak zamanla yapıt, varsayım, uzay ve daha nice Onbinlerce sözcük gibi tutacaktır, benimsenecektir.
Sözcüklerin bitişik yazılması konusunda aşağıdaki ilkeler benimsenebilir:
a) Yer adları bitişik yazılmalıdır. Buna göre Gazi Antep değil, Gaziantep; Şanlı Urfa degil Şanlıurfa yazılmalıdır.
b) Rakamlar yazıyla yazıldığı zaman bitişik yazılmalıdır : On bir değil onbir, bin dokuz yüz yetmiş beş değil bindokuzyüzyetmişbeş gibi Çünkü bunlar hem tek birer sayıyı göstermekte hem de bütünü oluşturan parçalar görsel açıdan dağınık bir görüntü vermekte ve sayının nerede bittiğinin belirlenmesinde güçlük çekilmektedir. Böylece kavramak zorlaşmaktadır.
c) Anlambilimsel etkenler bitişik yazım konusunda göz önünde bulundurulması gereken en önemli ölçüttür. Aralarında anlam bütünlüğü olan ve tek bir kavramı gösteren sözcükler bitişik yazılmalıdır. Öyleyse unutma beni, beş parmak otu, ön söz ... bitişik yazılmalıdır. unutmabeni, beşparmakotu, imambayıldı, atardamar, uçaksavar, akaryakıt, önsöz yeğlenmelidir.
ç) Anlambilimsel özelliklerden olduğu gibi, biçim bilimsel özelliklerden de bu konuda yararlanılabilir. Örneğin tek seslemli (heceli) belirtenler, ek almış olsalar bile belirtilenle bitişik yazılabilir: tümbaşkalaşma, tümbaşlılar, tümevarım. Buna tek seslemli belirtilenlerle ek almış biçimleri de dahil edilebilir: yabancıdıl, diliçi, dildışı, bilinçaltı gibi.
d) Bilindiği üzere, Türkçede önek yoktur ancak önek özelliği taşıyan (Praefixoid) ve genellikle tek seslemli olan sözcükler vardır. Tarihsel açıdan incelendiğinde, öneklerin bağımsız biçimbirimlerden oluştuğu görülür. Bunlar zamanla daha genel bir anlam kazanır ve soyutlaşır. Türkçeden örnek vermek gerekirse Koşullar elvermiyor. ile Ayşe elini vermiyor. tümcelerindeki el çok farklıdır. Birinci tümcedeki el düz anlamını yitirmiş, soyutlanmış, öneke dönüşmüştür. İkinci tümcenin eliyse vermek eyleminin bir tamlamasıdır (Aktant). İşte önek niteliği taşıyan bu tür sözcükler, seslem (hece) sayılarına bakılmaksızın bitişik yazılmalıdır : önsöz, önkoşul, önkoşmak, önyıkamak, önsezmek, önsezi, varolmak, varsayım, varsaymak, ilkokul, ilköğretim, altyapı, üst-geçit, yananlam, özeleştiri, özgeçmiş, özsaygı, çokeşlilik, "sözdizimsel", "soykırım, soyadı, sonbahar, sonses, ortaöğretim, ortadirek, 0rtadoğu, yüksekokul, yükseköğretim, aratümce, eşdeğer, eşgüdüm gibi. Buna göre bu ulamın zamanla Türkçede de çok gelişeceğini ve Türkçeye bu yolla sayısız sözcük kazandırılabileceğini düşünmek aşırı bir iyimserlik olmasa gerek.
e) Birleşik yazımın anlam ayırıcı özelliği de olabilir: Dil bilgisi (Sprachkerıntnis, Sprachwissen), dilbilgisi (Grammatik), çok anlamlı (vielsagend), çokanlamlı (polysem), açık göz (offenes Auge), açıkgöz (schlau, klug), hasta bakıcı (kranker Pfleger), hastabakıcı (Krankenpfleger). Bunlar kesin kural değil tartışıya açık önerilerdir.
Sonuç olarak Türkçeyi varsıllaştırmak ve ona bilimsellik kazandırmak zorundayız. Bu, ancak yeri kavramları, yeni düşünceleri, ya da karşılığı olmadığını sandığımız yabancı sözcükleri karşılayacak yeni sözcüklerin türetilmesiyle olanaklıdır. Türkçe kesinlikle yoksul bir dil değildir. Herhangi bir dilde sözlü ya da yazılı olarak anlatılan her şey, Türkçede de anlatılabilir. Türkçenin anlatım gücünü yetersiz bulanlar, bilerek ya da bilmeyerek Türkçenin gelişimine çeşitli yollarla engel olmuş kişilerdir. Dilde tutucu olmamak gerekir. Çünkü dilde tutuculuk, dili havasızlıktan boğmak demektir. Dilin gelişmesine yapay yollarla ve tutarsız gerekçelerle engel olunmamalıdır. Dile politik açıdan değil bilimsel açıdan bakılmalıdır. Dilin gelişmesine engel olunmak istense bile, başarılamaz; gelişme ancak geciktirilebilir. En açık örnek Ebuzziya Tevfik'tir. Bugün Türkçenin Türkçeleştirilmesine karşı çıkanlar Ebuzziya Tevfik döneminde yaşasalardı, büyük olasılıkla onun gibi düşüneceklerdi. Sanırım Arapça sözcüklerin yerine Türkçelerini koyanların dilini kesmekten söz eden Tevfik günümüzde yaşasaydı, herkesten önce kendi dilini kesmek zorunda kalacaktı.
Birleşik sözcükler konusuna gelince; bitişik yazımın Türkçenin yapısına aykırı olduğunu savunarak bu sözcük yapım yolunu tıkamaya çalışmak doğru değildir. Türkçede önek ulamının gelişip gerçek anlamda oluşması, bitişik yazım yolunun açık tutulmasına bağlıdır. Bitişik yazım konusunda yararlanılacak temel etken anlam olmalıdır. Anlambilimsel ölçütlerin herkesçe anlaşılmaması doğaldır. Bunu dille ilgilenenlerin bilmesi yeterlidir. Kaldı ki bir kişiye ön ile söz sözcüklerinin anlam bütünlüğü taşıdıkları ve yalnız bir kavramı karşıladıkları için bitişik yazılmaları gerektiğini açıklamak, Türkçenin yapısına ya da kişiliğine aykırı olduğu için ayrı yazılmaları gerektiğini savunarak açıklamaya çalışmaktan daha zordur. Çünkü anlam bütünlüğü ile yalnız bir kavramı karşılamak, dilin yapısı ya da dilin kişiliği kadar buyrultusal değerlendirmelere açık değildir. Nitekim yeni dilcilere göre Türkçenin yapısı sözcüklerin bitişik yazılmasına pek uygun değildir, eski dilcilere göreyse uydundur.

----------

